
This Guy Earned $450K Last Year. And He Hasn't Written a Line of Code  - sk2code
https://medium.com/@CharlynKeating/if-you-re-an-app-developer-who-isn-t-making-a-decent-living-from-the-app-stores-there-s-someone-ac5082d8de47
======
brianwawok
I mean a basketball player earns 10 million a year without writing code OR
books.

Cool article dumb title ;)

~~~
mattcrox
Yes, but in a world of about 7.2 billion people, there are only 55 basketball
players capable of making 10 million+ a year [1] (I'm assuming there is no
foreign league paying a player more than 10M USD per year, someone feel free
to check me on this). If you were one of the top 55 "best" programmers or
writers in the world, I have a feeling you could figure out how to make
10M/year.

[1]
[http://espn.go.com/nba/salaries/_/page/2/seasontype/3](http://espn.go.com/nba/salaries/_/page/2/seasontype/3)

------
lurcio
"Sales is a job for people who can’t code."

On the contrary, coding is a job for people who can't sell, which is the more
demanding and more valuable skill.

~~~
x0x0
Who in the company gets a piece of what they kill? For all the bullshit about
10x developers (who unless very lucky get paid 1.5x at a generous company),
10x salespeople get paid 10x.

